# [OT] www.gento.it non raggiungibile ?

## vcam

Ieri per buona parte della giornata, ed oggi tutto il giorno, non sono riuscito a raggiungere www.gentoo.it.

Considerato che per questioni pratiche (certezza di leggere l'ultima release del doc.) uso il sito come libreria su Gentoo e dintorni, quando non lo posso raggiungere "mi sento nudo"!.

La domanda è: "Sono solo io ad avere problemi?"

Grazie dell'attenzione Vcam (Fabio).

Altre info:

Raggiungo Tecnorail senza problemi, ma Gentoo.it, che sembra essere su server Aruba, nisba.

La mia connessione alla rete esterna è la classica ADSL alicemega e non ha nessun altro problema, a parte raggiungere gentoo.it.

----------

## augustus

Io riesco ad accedere (per lo meno adesso)

----------

## Samos87

Neanche a me funziona...   :Shocked:   :Confused:   :Sad: 

----------

## augustus

bho, a me continua a funzionare   :Confused: 

----------

## shev

Anche a me va regolarmente. Mi faceva uno scherzo simile con il forum di gentoo qualche tempo fa, risolto con un paio di mail ai responsabili del nodo che faceva da buco nero tra me e il sito.

(responsabili che hanno negato ogni responsabilità, eppure dopo la loro mail tuto s'è risolto... questo per due volte di seguito, dubito fosse una coincidenza...).

----------

## so

Ci sono entrato un bel pò di volte oggi e non ho avuto difficoltà

un saluto a tutti

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ieri accedevo senza problemi.

----------

## Samos87

Ora funziona anche a me   :Cool: 

----------

## innovatel

a me capita spesso la sera con questo forum ed ik relativo sito che non me lo trova 

 :Rolling Eyes:  11 comandamento   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## morellik

O ragazzi, un facciamo scherzi   :Shocked: 

Icche' vor di' che i' sito un si vede   :Question: 

Mi fate veni' un infarto, ormai ho una certa eta'   :Sad: 

Da buon vecchietto la sera vado a letto con le galline e non vado

in giro per la rete, ma queste notizie fanno male ai' core....

Devo fare un cazziatone a quelli di aruba?

CIauz

morellik

----------

## innovatel

more ... il tuo sito l'ho sempre visto. dormi a sogni tranquilli (arrrruuuba permettendo  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## teknux

per fugare ogni dubbio, chi non lo vede potrebbe usare traceroute e provare a capire che succede  :Wink: 

a me si vede (13.07 di mercoledì 29)

saluti,

tek

----------

